# Essential Air Service Frequency



## Joel N. Weber II (Sep 28, 2008)

What is the minimum frequency of the various EAS subsidized flights? Do any such flights happen less than daily?

I'm curious how the minimum EAS service frequency compares to the minimum Amtrak frequency (which seems to be three days a week for the Sunset Limited and Cardinal).


----------



## TransitGeek (Dec 6, 2008)

http://ostpxweb.dot.gov/aviation/X-50%20Ro...lairservice.htm

This government web site says that EAS subsidizes between two and four daily round trips, so I think it compares quite favorably to the SSL or Cardinal.


----------



## saxman (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah I'm not aware of any EAS city that has less than daily service. But where the Cardinal might win is the price of the ticket. EAS can be a lot more expensive then Amtrak. Amtrak is probably a steal. Look up flights into Devils Lake, ND or Thief River Falls, MN. (near Grand Forks station) Only Northwest Airlink (or soon Delta Connection) serve those places with something like a 34 seat Saab 340.


----------



## TransitGeek (Dec 10, 2008)

LAX-DVL on Northwest Airlines runs $523 round trip. LAX-DVL on the CS/EB runs $592. Both in coach. And the flight takes 12 hours (changing planes twice), while the train takes two days (changing to a bus between Chemult and Pasco, and then the EB).

Obviously... Amtrak needs more subsidies.


----------

